# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Háo hức đến Gác Hoa ngồi cafe và ngắm nghía - Cafe Sài Gòn

## nguyetnt

Chủ của quán này chắc là một người yêu hoa lắm lắm nên trang trí quán đẹp 'dã man' thế này!

Bạn nào thích được ngồi nhâm nhi cafe và relax trong một không gian đầy ắp nghệ thuật thì phải đến quán này thôi. Gác Hoa cafe thực sự làm tớ choáng váng bởi cách bài trí của nó vô cùng lãng mạn và đáng yêu, nhìn một phát là chỉ muốn chụp và chụp thôi ý.

Bạn nào thích lãng mạn thì quán này là rất phù hợp đó. Không gian ấm áp, nhẹ nhàng, các chi tiết mỹ thuật được sắp xếp rất chi là kỹ lưỡng nhé, cho thấy chủ nhân của quán ắt phải là một người cực kỳ am hiểu và nghệ thuật. Một điều đặc biệt mà tớ thấy ở Gác Hoa có mà ít quán có, đó chính là âm nhạc.


Khâu này là nhiều quán bỏ qua lắm nhé, khung cảnh đẹp đấy nhưng nhạc nhẽo chả ra làm sao, không có gu gì cả. Nhưng ở đây thì khác, nhạc của quán chủ yếu là hòa tấu cổ điển, nhẹ nhàng, không bị hàn lâm quá mà cũng dễ nghe. Đến đây vừa ngắm hoa lại vừa nghe nhạc du dương thế này thì thôi rồi, bạn nào đang mệt mỏi thì được xoa dịu, bạn nào đang buồn ngủ thì lăn ra khò khò, hì hì.

Thêm nữa, đồ uống và giá cả ở đây cũng khá vừa, tầm 30k là bạn được thưởng thức đồ ngon rùi. Thực ra giá có vẻ cũng hơi chát so với teen tụi mình, tuy nhiên tớ nghĩ được ngắm hoa đẹp, được nghe nhạc hay, ăn uống cũng sạch sẽ ngon lành, lại tha hồ đọc sách nữa thì giá đó cũng đến nỗi nào, phải không ạ!

Không gian nhỏ nhưng thực sự ấm cúng, quán này đã được tớ ghi chép vào sổ tay địa chỉ của mình rồi đấy. Lúc nào muốn "trốn" cái náo nhiệt, ồn ào và căng thẳng thì hãy ghé vô đây nhá: Cafe Gác Hoa - 92/17 Phạm Ngọc Thạch, Phường 6, Quận 3, TPHCM.






Địa chỉ: Cafe Gác Hoa - 92/17 Phạm Ngọc Thạch, Phường 6, Quận 3, TPHCM.

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Cafe Gác Hoa_

(Nguồn Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## lunas2

những lẵng hoa đẹp thật

----------


## lovetravel

Không gian đẹp, ấm cúng

----------

